# got a new pump



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

i picked me up a maverick 20 gauge shot gun but the long barrel was the only one they had. i may see if i can trade someone for a short barrel. i dont hunt so i dont care about a long barrel.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Are separate barrels available?


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Great buy fasttang, I have the 500 flex in 20ga with a 18" barrel and a standard 26" slug barrel 20 vs 12 does make a difference in handling. I believe you will have no problem finding a smaller barrel. Check Ebay.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

faststang90 said:


> i picked me up a maverick 20 gauge shot gun but the long barrel was the only one they had. i may see if i can trade someone for a short barrel. i dont hunt so i dont care about a long barrel.
> 
> View attachment 19219


There's an option to cut down the barrel yourself or someone with the proper tools. 
Check out a couple videos, if the process goes beyond your willingness or lack of tools, any decent machinist ( smith ) should tackle the cutting down the barrel. The rib makes it a little more interesting. 
Congrats nice purchase


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

RK3369 said:


> Are separate barrels available?


the ones i am finding is more than i paid for the gun


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

faststang90 said:


> the ones i am finding is more than i paid for the gun


Couldn't really find a good you tube video. 
I think a square cut is really important. 
Hacksaws will almost never give you that nice square cut.
A radial arm saw, or a miter type saw will give the best cut. A rigid pipe cutter would probably make a nice cut, but you have to deal with the rib separate. Remember the sights screw into the rib posts very slightly

If you decide to go that route, 
Good luck


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Pipe cutter may walk because of the tapering in the barrel.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

pipe cutter would work if the barrel did not have a raised bar on the top of the barrel. you can see what the barrel looks like in the video above


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

faststang90 said:


> pipe cutter would work if the barrel did not have a raised bar on the top of the barrel. you can see what the barrel looks like in the video above


The top rib should slide off once you cut it, hacksaw, grinder with a cutting wheel. Be sure to unscrew the sight because I think it's embedded beyond the flat , 
Practice halfway down the barrel until you're confident enough before the 18 inch minimum.
Your final cut on the top rib should be supported by an anchor post attached to the barrel. You can add another sight afterwards . You may have a final barrel length over 18 inches depending where the vent posts lie.

Go to Home Depot, maybe they'll cut it with a chop saw, or any metal shop in the area. Probably your best bet. Any metal fabrication shop that does welding should help you out


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

pic said:


> The top rib should slide off once you cut it, hacksaw, grinder with a cutting wheel. Be sure to unscrew the sight because I think it's embedded beyond the flat ,
> Practice halfway down the barrel until you're confident enough before the 18 inch minimum.
> Your final cut on the top rib should be supported by an anchor post attached to the barrel. You can add another sight afterwards . You may have a final barrel length over 18 inches depending where the vent posts lie.
> 
> Go to Home Depot, maybe they'll cut it with a chop saw, or any metal shop in the area. Probably your best bet. Any metal fabrication shop that does welding should help you out


i can get a new short barrel for like 105.00 when they are back in stock so im going to wait and just get a new one and sell this one. i seen the barrel going for more than what i paid for the gun on for sell places.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

faststang90 said:


> i can get a new short barrel for like 105.00 when they are back in stock so im going to wait and just get a new one and sell this one. i seen the barrel going for more than what i paid for the gun on for sell places.


Maybe they'll just exchange it if unfired,
You'd have to read the return policy, I've never tried to return a firearm, being a long gun may have different restrictions???
Just guessing, Myself I would inquire.


----------



## Brazos Dan (Aug 10, 2019)

pic said:


> Couldn't really find a good you tube video.
> I think a square cut is really important.
> Hacksaws will almost never give you that nice square cut.
> A radial arm saw, or a miter type saw will give the best cut. A rigid pipe cutter would probably make a nice cut, but you have to deal with the rib separate. Remember the sights screw into the rib posts very slightly
> ...


A couple of months ago, I found a Rem. Exp. 870 at Academy with the full length barrel.

After watching a few youtube vids, I summoned the nerve to cut the barrel, myself. I used an adjustable hose clamp positioned at the right length and using it as a guide, I started hacking. After the barrel was whacked off, I used a flat file to true it up. Then, small, fine files to crown the end. Then, I glommed on some cold blue and no one would guess it wasn't factory.

Easy-peasy, if I can, you can. I made the cut at the edge of the rib joint and about 1/16"
longer than the final length to allow for trueing up the cut.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

Brazos Dan said:


> A couple of months ago, I found a Rem. Exp. 870 at Academy with the full length barrel.
> 
> After watching a few youtube vids, I summoned the nerve to cut the barrel, myself. I used an adjustable hose clamp positioned at the right length and using it as a guide, I started hacking. After the barrel was whacked off, I used a flat file to true it up. Then, small, fine files to crown the end. Then, I glommed on some cold blue and no one would guess it wasn't factory.
> 
> ...


I have a chop saw I could cut it with and it would make a clean straight cut or a porta band that I think would make a good cut. I think for a 100.00 for a new short barrel. I would be best not to cut it and just sell the long barrel.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

i picked up a used barrel for 60.00. its not in the best shape. I also changed the buttstock. i like the gun a lot better now


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I like my regular stock, I guess I'm just familiar with it.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

pic said:


> I like my regular stock, I guess I'm just familiar with it.
> 
> View attachment 19452


looks like you need to work on your toe nails lol. you can see the how much shorter the new barrel is in this picture


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

faststang90 said:


> looks like you need to work on your toe nails lol. you can see the how much shorter the new barrel is in this picture


Very nice , good job.
Big toe on the right is the trigger toe,
You'd don't have a trigger toe ????


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

pic said:


> Very nice , good job.
> Big toe on the right is the trigger toe,
> You'd don't have a trigger toe ????


that's not my picture. that's what (pic) posted so talk to him about his toe's


----------

